
“Startup Advice”, a live class by Sam Altman, tomorrow (2/21) 1:00pm PT - katm
https://courses.platzi.com/blog/startup-advice-live-class-sam-altman/
======
freddier
Hi, I'm one of the founders of Platzi. We're really excited to have Sam
teaching a class on our platform. It's really different to learn with live
classes instead of just videos.

We've been doing this in spanish for a couple of years and this is first
english class. Please let us know if you have questions / suggestions or a
terrible bug we missed.

~~~
rmason
It is never cool to request sign in via Twitter and reserve the right to post
tweets yourself on someone else's account.

Never

~~~
freddier
Oops, we'll fix it right now.

Edit: And it's fixed rmason :)

~~~
go1979
I'm a bit confused about the sign up. Do you just login at 1pm PT and everyone
(lol) gets in?

~~~
freddier
Go here logged in: [https://courses.platzi.com/classes/startup-
class/](https://courses.platzi.com/classes/startup-class/)

Do you see the countdown?

------
suprgeek
Platzi guys on [https://courses.platzi.com/classes/startup-
class/](https://courses.platzi.com/classes/startup-class/)

Typo on "How to operate, raise, talk to investors and _creat_ a great
company." Please fix.

Also ...not cool on the Front Page of a high visibility event.

~~~
freddier
And it's fixed. Thanks a lot suprgeek.

~~~
santiagogo
otros mini-typos: published, is awesome.

"All our classes are recorded and plublished. But the live experience it's
awesome."

~~~
freddier
That one took a while, but I think it's fixed now. What do you think?

------
boomzilla
What start up did Sam Altman found and how did it go?

~~~
mkramlich
I just googled "Sam Altman" and among the top few links was the Wikipedia
article:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Altman](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Altman)

I then read that and it answered your question plus extra. i recommend the
same technique for most other topics. Very fast, self-serve, great for FAQ-
prone facts.

------
mkempe
Alternatively, today at 2pm and with much more content: the Female Founders
Conference

[http://www.femalefoundersconference.org](http://www.femalefoundersconference.org)

------
pskittle
Also it would be nice to see the class in different timezones. I don't like
calculating in my head and being wrong which happens more often. seems good
though. thanks

~~~
freddier
Here you go:
[https://courses.platzi.com/schedule/](https://courses.platzi.com/schedule/)

